
Show HN: Build Vue.js apps on Sqlite - zubairq
http://appshare.co/go.html
======
zubairq
If you want to create an intranet app fast on Sqlite Appshare lets you define
a database and create a Vue.js GUI all from one file. let me know if you have
any questions.

